# Derelict Tanks, North Yorkshire



## Sgt. Pepper (Sep 17, 2009)

Havn't posted a report on here in agggggggggges, so heres one from today



Stumbled upon these 2 tanks (there was another in the bushes but was too covered to take an good photos of) and a knackered car today with a mate.


----------



## MaBs (Sep 17, 2009)

Did you manage to get inside? 

Interesting use of HDR's, some good pictures mate!


----------



## Philip (Sep 17, 2009)

Look Russian/Eastern bloc to me 

Intresting HDR


----------



## james.s (Sep 17, 2009)

NIIIICE!
The HDR is actually quite nice too


----------



## lizzibear (Sep 17, 2009)

Philip said:


> Look Russian/Eastern bloc to me
> 
> Intresting HDR



Shatters thinks they're Soviet PT-76s


----------



## jonney (Sep 17, 2009)

I thought I recognised these tanks they have been on here before. Shatters is right they are russian pt 76's


----------



## lizzibear (Sep 17, 2009)

jonney said:


> I thought I recognised these tanks they have been on here before. Shatters is right they are russian pt 76's



Chocolate biscuit for shatters then... or a gold star perhaps?


----------



## freebird (Sep 18, 2009)

Great pics! The HDR works well.


----------



## Krypton (Sep 18, 2009)

Great photo's. Like everyone else is saying. The HDR actually looks really good.


----------



## tbkscott (Sep 18, 2009)

NIce photo's love the HDR mate very nice great to see - nice one


----------



## daddybear (Sep 18, 2009)

liking the HDR,s good stuff sgt.pepper and that lil old fiesta looks gr8 as a hdr i had one of them as my first car.


----------



## jonney (Sep 18, 2009)

daddybear said:


> liking the HDR,s good stuff sgt.pepper and that lil old fiesta looks gr8 as a hdr i had one of them as my first car.



That would have looked better as a HDR as well mate


----------



## burb147 (Sep 18, 2009)

love these pics wish i stumbled across stuff like this.


----------



## TK421 (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice photos there, I found this place a few months back, did you look in the quarry for the 1960's car wrecks, and little garage?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Sep 18, 2009)

By little garage do you mean the one _right_ next to the tanks? If so I tried but it was sealed, I'd heard there was alot of old cars in there but alas


----------



## the_historian (Sep 20, 2009)

Never a crane around when you need one, is there?


----------



## ThringstoneTom (Sep 22, 2009)

*Great pics*

Great pics, did you photoshop them at all? Just curious as to if and what you may have done to the photos to get them looking so good.


----------



## LiamCH (Sep 22, 2009)

It may be an unpopular opinion, but is there any chance of seeing the actual photographs you used to make these? They're well composed, but frankly I'm certain they looked a lot better without all this HDR nonsense. I really don't see why some people feel the need to apply it to every photograph they take, especially on a flat day with very low dynamic range like this.


----------



## jonney (Sep 22, 2009)

LiamCH said:


> It may be an unpopular opinion, but is there any chance of seeing the actual photographs you used to make these? They're well composed, but frankly I'm certain they looked a lot better without all this HDR nonsense. I really don't see why some people feel the need to apply it to every photograph they take, especially on a flat day with very low dynamic range like this.



I wouldn't mind seeing the originals as well. I'm all for HDR and like the results you get from the process but I like to see the photo's as you saw the view when you took them


----------



## TK421 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Sgt Pepper, the quarry next to the area with the tanks has a load of 1960's old cars, the building next to the tanks is well locked up.

Here is my report from earlier this year, with non HDR photos if anyone is interested.

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=10751[/ame]


----------



## Misstee (Sep 22, 2009)

These are really great pics, Sgt. Pepper. I actually love the effects - makes them quite scary looking. Adds an extra dimension to something I may not have just skipped over otherwise. Thanks for sharing.


----------

